# Anyone had lymph nodes removed with TT?



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I had my surgery on Friday. She removed the thyroid and two lymphnodes. She made it sound like she did it as a part of a standard TT. They did not freeze biopsy so it will be next week before I get the path results. Just curious if anyone else had non-suspicious lymph nodes removed of if there is something she is not telling me.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had 2 removed as well. They were clear. Hope your news is good!


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

I had a TT last week and I they did take one lymph node to check for metastatic cells. I had read online (maybe here?) that if they are concerned that any of the nodules might be cancer, they may take lymph nodes as well to be sure it hasn't metasticized, so I knew it might happen, though nobody told me it would. I asked about it before the surgery. Now I guess the question is whether or not they were suspicious of thyroid cancer at all... Did they say before the surgery that they were at all suspicious of cancer? If not, I'm not sure why they would remove them. I hope your path report comes back with good news and that you have a speedy recovery! I was out shopping 2 days after surgery, and have felt great with little need for pain meds, so it can be a pretty easy recovery!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I had a central neck dissection and had ten total removed along with my thyroid.

None appeared suspicious on the pre-op ultrasound and none looked suspicious during surgery, but given the size of my tumors, he made the decision to remove the nodes.

Three of my ten - the three closest to the thyroid - had microscopic amounts of cancer in them.

Edited to add: it didn't change my prognosis or treatment plan.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

TY! She never mentioned removing lymph nodes so it threw me for a loop, esp when she acted as if it was normal procedure.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I had the same experience. I didn't know he took any nodes until the morning after.

I'll say the I'm really grateful that he did the dissection. Having the full path report & knowing the nodes farther out were clear was very helpful for me mentally


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL jshep, my hubby was in the Tim Horton line hours after his surgery in the hospital!!! SERIOUSLY!!!! He has a coffee addiction...

Hubby was asked before surgery if they could remove something ...more of an experiment. I think it was his sense of humor.......

Ocean


----------

